# Composers with one-hit wonders that make you wish for more.



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

silentio said:


> Every time I listen to Canteloube's Chants d'Auvergne or Vincent d'Indy's Symphony on a French Mountain Air, I couldn't help but get mad at them for not composing more pieces in these styles.
> 
> Let us make a compilation of our favorite's one-hit wonders.
> 
> P/S: the criteria may be subjective. Many people will regard Bizet as a one-hit wonder dude with Carmen, but I think he composed many great pieces.


----------

